# Varmint Al's "bi-fur-pod" multifunction shooting sticks



## SmallGameStalker (Mar 5, 2005)

Check out this interesting project for making your own custom multifunction shooting sticks. The Bi-fur-pod can be used both in the sitting and standing positions, doubles as a walking stick while on the trail and a rifle rest in camp. According to his webpage, you can make the bi-fur-pod in about an hour with readily available materials and a trip to the hardware store. Check it out:

http://www.varmintal.com/abifu.htm


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

That looks like it will work but, for a little more money you can build a snipers cradle that is even more awesome (and steady) but not necessarily for humping afield very far...

You use a spotting scope or camera tripod and then affix a PVC cradle...I read the plans on another forum and you make the cradle for less than $10 which will prolly make two of them. I just gotta get me a piece of 4" PVC, the t-nuts and the neoprene....and oh, the time to put two together....


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Lwing, got any more detials on this. I was thinking of making something like this for my 17HMR. It would also incorporate a hand held spot that operates with 4 C batteries. Brighest light I have found so far for hand held.

Should be a good nightime set-up.

Skinner 2


----------



## fishotter (Oct 25, 2004)

i have made the bi fur pod and it works great.As long as you make 1 why not make a couple and give to your hunting buddies


----------



## lwingwatcher (Mar 25, 2001)

Instructions on the Sniper Cradle are on the Varmint Hunters forum on the Fuge but, I dunno how to do a link.


Correction...it is called a Sniper Saddle and it is in a thread entitled Bipods.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

Here Lwing, I linked it for you!

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=338316

Good Idea!

Skinner 2


----------



## yippy (Dec 22, 2004)

Skinner2, I have a picture that I found somwhere showing what you are talking about. I will e-mail it to you.

I just made a set of sticks out of golf club shafts. 
Cut the ends off. Painted OD green. Put 3 castration bands toward the top. Done. I went to a local driving range and asked if they had junk clubs. Ended up buying 10 for $10. They slide in two cartrige holders in my sling. They seem to carry good on that and can set up fast.


----------



## tommytubular (Jan 25, 2002)

I made one of these a few years back.......great for turkey and deer hunting too. I also use it as a walking stick....so, I added a piece of pipe insulation near one end and wrapped it with camo duct tape to form a comfrotable hand grip. Just be careful that you don't poke your eye out or impale yourself with the landscape spike that extends from the top of the "walking stick"........now that I think about it......maybe I will shorten that spike alittle bit, certianly couldnt hurt.

Fishotter had it right........better make two........your hunting buddy will want one. Mine did and now he has one also. I bought all the stuff at home depot to make them both for less then 10 bucks each.....excluding the camo paint which I already had and my dads old leather hunting belt that was used on the business end of the bipod.


----------

